# Montecristo Media Noche Edmundo Quickie Review



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

Brand: Montecristo
Cigar: Media Noche
Size: Edmundo (5 x 55)
Price: $9.00
Rest Time: 3-Months
Burn Time: 1:15



Prelight: A soft, but not squishy cigar with almost no aroma save for some dark tobacco notes. I use a medium punch on the cap and off we go.

First 3rd: Strong, bitter tobacco on first few draws gives was to a very woody cigar with strong cinnamon spice and mild chocolate flavors. There is another dominate flavor on the retrohale that is extremely pleasant, but I just can't put my finger on it. The stick requires one early touch up, but is fine the rest of the way.

2nd 3rd: An abundance of wood and cinnamon flavors continue into the second third and that flavor I couldn't place earlier is now identified as bread or toast flavors. Bringing all the flavors together this Monte is like smoking cinnamon french toast that was made over wood fire. YUM.

Final 3rd: Same flavors remain now with the addition of some nutty flavors that only enhance the residual smoke that is coming from this stick. The body is medium-full through out the length of the cigar.

Summary: When I first picked this stick up the lack of aroma and bitter first draw created some prejudice that this cigar was going to be a waste of time, but boy was I wrong. While there were not a lot of shifts in the flavors, the ones that are there are consistent from end to end. The smoke coming off the foot of this cigar was heavenly and to be honest I got so wrapped up in this cigar I forgot to take additional pictures. At $9.00 a pop its at the top end my price range, but if you want to deal with auction sites I'm sure you could find them for less. Looks Like a 5er of the Media Noche Edmundo is in my near future!


----------



## Btubes18 (Aug 21, 2011)

It's a fantastic stick...you can get them much cheaper than $9 a pop via cigarbid. I was able to snag them a few months back for right around $3 a pop.


----------



## AuTechCoM (Jan 13, 2014)

Dangit I just had a couple in my hand yesterday at the B&M but I am not a Motecriso fan so I opted to try an Aging room F55 instead maybe i will pick one up sometime soon. Thanks for the great review.


----------



## danmdevries (Jan 31, 2014)

I've heard a lot of good things about this, and my brother in law lists this is as his favorite cigar to date. 

Bought a fiver, didn't care for my first one (pretty much rott) and gave him two. 

I left the other two in my desktop with plans to get around to em. It's been about three months, maybe I'll give one another try tomorrow.


----------



## penna stogey (Apr 23, 2014)

Have some coming soon to the house for our trip to Johstown, Penna. Very excited to smoke these, had them overseas during one of my many deployments and forgot the taste and favor. Thanks for the review and looking forward for this smoke and a fine Lager with it. Best P-S


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

I saw someone won a box on CBID for $97. If you are a member of Puff, how about hooking a brother up with a 5er at that $4.89/stick price?:smoke::smoke:


----------



## Kasanova King (Jun 8, 2014)

Cigars International has an absolutely sick deal on these for one day...ends tomorrow at midnight....

Montecristo Media Noche Mega-Sampler, 20 cigars only $75

There's good, then there's really good. This 1-day deal easily trumps both. Behold a near giveaway on Montecristo, among the biggest name in cigars. Montecristo Media Noche 20-cigar Mega-Samplers, only $75. 71% off, $3.75 per cigar....numbers never lie. The truth is, this is one hell of a deal.

And to put a bright and shiny bow on this thing, I'll deliver your whole order for nothing. Free Shipping + 71% off Montecristo is impossible to say no to.

Montecristo Media Noche is an ultra-dark beauty featuring a toothy Broadleaf maduro wrapper that oozes with richness. The filler recipe brings a well-aged blend of premium tobaccos from Nicaragua, the Dominican Republic, and Peru. Throughout its slow, deliberate burn, a wealth of flavors coat the palate including a smooth, cedary core supported by hearty notes of leather and toast. The spicy-sweet aftertaste puts the finishing touch on this medium to full-bodied marvel.

The Montecristo Media Noche Mega-Sampler includes:
5 - Montecristo Media Noche Edmundo (5" x 55)
5 - Montecristo Media Noche No. 3 (5.5" x 44)
5 - Montecristo Media Noche No. 2 Torpedo (6.1" x 54)
5 - Montecristo Media Noche Churchill (7" x 58)

Montecristo Media Noche Mega-Sampler MSRP: $258.75
20 CIGARS 1-Day Deal: $75.00
Qty Available: 1248
This deal's crazier than a shithouse rat. 71% off Montecristo. 1 day only. Dive right in.

And they currently have 20% off as well....bringing the total to $60 for 20 sticks....

...that's $3 per stick...


----------



## Kasanova King (Jun 8, 2014)

Sorry, duplicate post.


----------



## Kasanova King (Jun 8, 2014)

MDSPHOTO said:


> I saw someone won a box on CBID for $97. If you are a member of Puff, how about hooking a brother up with a 5er at that $4.89/stick price?:smoke::smoke:


You can get a 20 sampler from Cigars International for $60 during a one day sale...today and tomorrow....


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

Kasanova King said:


> You can get a 20 sampler from Cigars International for $60 during a one day sale...today and tomorrow....


Thanks for bringing this to my attention, but I only want the Edmundo's, the other sizes would just clog up my humis.


----------

